# X logout/restart crashes (AGP/AMD-751/DRM/R128)  [SOLVED]

## lost+found

Hi,

I had logout X crashes for some time. They were actually X restart crashes: when you logout, X is restarted with different permissions for your login manager (KDM in my case). It just looked like X was crashing on logout. Most of the time I saw a black screen with a cross shaped mouse pointer in the middle, and some scrambled colours in the upper part of the screen. Not using KDM (= rc-update del xdm default), and typing startx from the console, the crashes occurred too, but then after logging out from KDE and starting X again, even as a different user. The same using TWM instead of KDE.   :Sad: 

Yesterday I had enough of it, because the only workaround is a complete reboot to just change user session in KDE. I tried everything possible, and it seems to be solved now. I did a lot of logouts already and switched between 3 accounts without a crash, freeze, lockup or anything.   :Smile: 

Although the versions/software/hardware may be different from your situation, this could be interesting to try. This is what I did/changed:

I just followed the Gentoo Documentation: Gentoo Linux ATI FAQ plus Hardware 3D Acceleration Guide. In last one, it is not mentioned that for a 2.6.6 or above kernel the x11-base/x11-drm ebuilds do work*. So, I removed DRM from the kernel and emerged x11-drm-20050502 instead, just like described for a 2.4 kernel. 

```
Linux Kernel v2.6.12-gentoo-r10 Configuration

Character devices

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*>   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

...

# VIDEO_CARDS="rage128" emerge x11-drm
```

 Compiling AGP as modules resulted in only having PCI-mode AGP (--> /var/log/Xorg.0.log warnings), the crashes were gone, but the FPS of glxgears was much lower too. So I compiled it into the kernel, and lowered AGP from 2x to 1x in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. 

```
   Option   "AGPMode"      "1"

   Option   "EnablePageFlip"   "True"
```

 Now the crashes were gone, and the FPS still high (no difference between 1x or 2x mode, although 2x should be supported). I'm using x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4 b.t.w.

Hope this is of any use, to solve "logout" crashes...

Kind regards.

* https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108581 [fixed October 11, 2005]

October 11, 2005 - The reason for falling back to PCI-mode was, that I added agpgart to /etc/modules.autoload.d (as /var/log/Xorg.0.log suggested), but since the 2.6 kernels there is a separate hardware specific module as well that is needed. Adding amd-k7-agp to /etc/modules.autoload.d pulled in both amd-k7-agp and agpgart as dependency. So compiling AGP as modules should just work fine!

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108904 [closed]Last edited by lost+found on Thu Jul 06, 2006 6:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jbinto

I am experiencing the exact same symptoms.

Upon log out from KDE, display resolution changes (i.e. xorg terminates), display resolution changes again (i.e. xorg restarts), KDM screen starts to paint, window borders are there but it hardlocks just before any text/images are painted. This is reproducible sometimes, but not always. It does happen at least 2 in 3 times. 

Same symptoms happen when, on boot, KDM starts and one uses Alt+N to go to the console login. This hardlocks the system on maybe 1 in 5 tries.

Now, I decided against using the radeon module in xorg. I use fglrx. I assume xorg-x11-drm is not meant to be compatible with fglrx but with the built-in radeon module? How does this fix the problem? How can I fix the problem in my case?

At one point, I believed the radeon framebuffer was to blame, thinking Xorg would terminate, it would go to framebuffer mode, then Xorg would start again, causing problems. So I switched to vesafb-tng (which, by the way, cannot seem to output 1280x720 to my 32" widescreen TV... only 4:3), and I thought that solved the problem. Problems seemed fewer, but probably weren't. So I killed framebuffer support entirely, thinking that in between KDE session and KDM the framebuffer got half-started. Now this hasn't fixed the problem. 

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1whitebox i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1whitebox i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/ ftp://linux.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 alsa apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt curl dts eds emboss encode expat fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l vorbis wxwindows xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 645xx (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 04)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

00:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

00:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0b.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

```

relevant xorg.conf stuff:

```

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "monitor1"

VendorName "Acer AT3201W"

ModelName "1216x684 x 60 Hz"

ModeLine "1216x684" 74.250 1216 1360 1400 1648 684 707 712 750 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

        Option      "VideoOverlay"

        Option "DPMS"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Any solutions?

----------

## nautiazn85

I got it working using the 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 kernel and ati-drivers-8.23.7.

I'll post more information in a minute.

----------

